# New drive wheels for my antique lawn mower



## Chris Hamel (Aug 15, 2018)

I have this antique high wheel mower that I use regularly.  I have adapted a Harbor Freight motor to power it, and most recently I made new drive wheels for the self propelled mechanism.  I had noticed that the self propel feature had gotten sluggish.  After looking at the drive wheels, I came to the conclusion that they only vaguely resembled the original design.  See photos.  I bought some 4.5 inch solid round stock from a local scrap dealer and decided to machine some new ones.


----------



## Dave Paine (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice job.  The new wheels should last for a long time.   Good to see a machine being repaired and not discarded.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Aug 15, 2018)

Great job. Why buy new?


----------



## brino (Aug 15, 2018)

MAKEITOUTOFWOOD said:


> Why buy new?



Indeed. Especially when you'd be lucky to get 5-7 years out of a brand new mower.
-brino


----------



## Chris Hamel (Aug 15, 2018)

I love running my old mower.  Of course it could never pass today's safety standards.


----------



## brino (Aug 15, 2018)

Chris Hamel said:


> Of course it could never pass today's safety standards.



Yeah, I suppose...open belts and pulleys, open drive cogs and pinch points.......but at least there's a blade guard!
-brino


----------



## joe from N.Y. (Aug 16, 2018)

Does that motor run at an offset angle to the belt?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cadillac (Aug 16, 2018)

Your gonna be making new drive pulleys if that engine doesn’t get aligned properly.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 31, 2018)

I have never seen anything like that drive system before.
What is the vintage of that beauty?


----------



## BaronJ (Aug 31, 2018)

Yes I agree about the pulleys, very odd angle.
But the new wheels look very snazzy.  Well done.


----------



## Meta Key (Aug 31, 2018)

Chris Hamel said:


> View attachment 274001



Saaay, what's the story on that tailstock for your rotary table?  Did you make it?  I've been thinking about making one...

MetaKey


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi Chris, I found these pictures online- looks very much like yours:
Mark


----------



## Chris Hamel (Aug 31, 2018)

Meta Key said:


> Saaay, what's the story on that tailstock for your rotary table?  Did you make it?  I've been thinking about making one...
> 
> MetaKey


I made the tail stock center.  Nothing fancy but it works.  If you want I can post a closeup pic.


----------



## Chris Hamel (Aug 31, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> Hi Chris, I found these pictures online- looks very much like yours:
> Mark
> View attachment 274720
> 
> ...


That is the same as mine.  When i put the harbor freight motor on it, i no longer had a flat head to mount the idler bracket on so I had to get creative.  The belts don't align perfectly, but they work.

 My best guess is late 70s or early 80s.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 31, 2018)

I think it's older than that, even in the 70s I wouldn't think you could market something like that with all the exposed spinning whirling finger rippin' parts, plus the high cost of production
But I could be wrong


----------



## Meta Key (Aug 31, 2018)

Chris Hamel said:


> I made the tail stock center.  Nothing fancy but it works.  If you want I can post a closeup pic.



Thanks - yes, a pic of the tailstock assembly would be nice!  It's probably a winter project for me.  Got more pressing matters in front of me at the moment.  But, I'd like to see what you made as a source of inspiration and food for thought..

MetaKey


----------



## Chris Hamel (Sep 1, 2018)

The center is made of steel that I turned and then hardened.  The other parts are made out of 1 inch aluminum.  The two small bolts tighten the center in place once I use the bolt at the back to push the center toward my work. Not elegant but it works.


----------



## Meta Key (Sep 2, 2018)

Chris Hamel said:


> View attachment 274781
> 
> The center is made of steel that I turned and then hardened.  The other parts are made out of 1 inch aluminum.  The two small bolts tighten the center in place once I use the bolt at the back to push the center toward my work. Not elegant but it works.



Thanks for the pic.  I like it.  I was hung up on the idea of making the base out of a single chunk of steel. Now I can see other possibilities. Good food for thought here..

Thanks again,
MetaKey


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Sep 2, 2018)

Cool old mower! As for the tailstock: those are expensive on ebay YIKES. Well played Sir!


----------



## BaronJ (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi Guys,

A couple of pieces of  100 mm X 6 mm steel angle makes a good start.


----------



## joe from N.Y. (Aug 27, 2019)

This ad says they were made at least up to 1986.









						4 each Kee Mod GC-22 Walk Behind Mowers - govdeals.com
					

GovDeals' online marketplace provides services to government, educational, and related entities for the sale of surplus assets to the public. Auction rules may vary across sellers.




					www.govdeals.com
				











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Hamel (Aug 27, 2019)

That looks like mine.


----------



## joe from N.Y. (Aug 28, 2019)

another:









						KEE GC 22 lawn mower for Sale in Zolfo Springs, FL - OfferUp
					

Used (normal wear), Runs and cuts great. Make an offer!




					offerup.com


----------



## Chris Hamel (Aug 28, 2019)

Looks like they  removed the self propelled mechanism.


----------



## joe from N.Y. (Aug 28, 2019)

good catch. i didnt notice that on my phone.


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 6, 2019)

Damn good mower , made to last and easy to fix , I've done mower repairs and rebuilds for fifty years. Good mowers aren't being made today for home owners. All riders have bad decks and trans problems. Till you get up the three grand range.


----------

